# Considering a move to Lephalale



## martyinoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody have current information regarding the living situation in Lephalale/Limpopo? I'm considering a move there but am unsure about the following:

- safety/crime in Lephalale?
- how is internet access? (for use of Skype, Facebook, etc)
- is it easy to get satelite TV reception?
- how is living in Lephalale in general?
- are there activities or work opportunities for spouses of working men?
- what is the best areas to look for a house?

If anybody has lived there or lives there currently could provide feedback that would be great!

Many thanks,

Martin


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Lephalale is divided into three main subsections, Lephalale, Onverwacht and Marapong. Which side of Lephalale do you want to reside?


----------

